
Docker implemented in around 100 lines of bash - based2
https://github.com/p8952/bocker
======
wgjordan
Nice! A while ago (also back in 2015) I experimented with a minimal
replacement for Dockerfiles in ~50 lines of shell:

[https://gist.github.com/wjordan/f9f640727c06d46172e6](https://gist.github.com/wjordan/f9f640727c06d46172e6)

Would be interesting to hook the two scripts together for an extended bash-
based container-image creation workflow.

------
otterley
(2015)

~~~
adamors
Also reposted several times.

~~~
zombieprocesses
Any idea how posts like this bypass HN's spam filters and make it to the front
page with hardly any votes or comments?

~~~
detaro
By not being spam, people finding them interesting, and being randomly posted
at a time where other things don't get votes quicker.

~~~
oferzelig
It's one of few bugs in HN's algorithm. I have numerous examples of these.

~~~
codezero
It’s not a bug it’s stated policy that items can be reposted even in rather
quick succession.

~~~
oferzelig
That's not the bug I was referring to.

~~~
codezero
Sorry for the misunderstanding! Which bug were you referring to?

